# Where to buy new j24



## retrospect (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi, 

I am currently looking into buying a new j24. I found out that waterline systems is the new manufacturer. A new standard j24 costs approx. $50,000 and can not be financed.....is this true?? Does anyone know anything different than that?

Please help!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You should look into a Colgate 26, its a faster boat and much, much much comfortable. the world of boat design has progressed a lot in the 30 years since the J24 was designed.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Sinking*

Plus the Colgate 26 won't sink IIRC What Makes the Colgate 26 Special

The Colgate is a good looking boat.

What's that old joke about the J24 & sinking? Maybe I'm loosing it, thought I remembered something along those lines? Come to think about it, it was something sarcastic Dennis O'Connor said.

I'm not implying they or more apt to sink than most boats but some boats today, do have positive floatation.

J-24 site: Drownproofing



sailingfool said:


> You should look into a Colgate 26, its a faster boat and much, much much comfortable. the world of boat design has progressed a lot in the 30 years since the J24 was designed.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> You should look into a Colgate 26, its a faster boat and much, much much comfortable. the world of boat design has progressed a lot in the 30 years since the J24 was designed.


If someone's buying a new J24, it's most likely that they're planning to race one design which is always fun so long as you're driving... all other positions are just painful. No one in their right mind would buy a new one for any other reason, and even then it's questionable, so I'll go out on a limb here and say that I doubt very much that the OP's interested in buying a boat that anyone else likes or thinks is better. I don't know about the lack of financing for a new J24. There are about 10 billion used one's out there, so a new one's going to be worth about 1/2 it's value the day after it's purchased which could have something to do with it.

(I have to admit, if the budget is 50k, you're into a good used Melges 24, or 3 1/2 Moore 24's, or 2 1/2 Olson 30's Express 27's and new sails... 44k Euro's will buy a new Farr 25... but  )


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd suggest contacting Johnstone (J/Boats) directly by telephone, they've always been fast and happy to talk to customers and give them solid information.

As to financing...Anything can be financed, but considered the way J/24 owners bash up their boats all the time, I'd be surprised if a marine insurer would touch one unless you had a damned fine insurance policy on it. AND one of those expensive policies that cover racing--which most recreational boat insurance totally excludes. (They know why you want that boat.<G>)


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I never had trouble getting race coverage from plain old BOAT-US and unless your racing at the top levels your no more likely to bump than any other race boat 

There are plenty of relativity new boats on the J24 class web sight


----------



## SPC (Nov 26, 2009)

Of course anything can be financed depending on your credit and equity. 

I have taken the step of establishing an equity line of credit that I can use for purchase and deduct from taxes if I stay aboard the required number of nights each year. 

But why buy new? The sailing school that I have been using relies on J24s that are 20 plus years old and they are in very good shape. You can probably pick on up for about $5K in very good shape.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

For 5K your gonna get a pretty sorry J24










No more painful than sitting on any other race boat and a good bit better than any big boat i have raced on with and aluminum toe rail


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

Gosh, a google search for J24s yields many, many boats and some late models (2004). You can find a deal and get a spare for parts at way less than the cost of new.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

tommays said:


> For 5K your gonna get a pretty sorry J24
> 
> No more painful than sitting on any other race boat and a good bit better than any big boat i have raced on with and aluminum toe rail


Aluminum toes rails should be covered with some foam/pipe insulation where the crew sits. Maybe your skipper was a sadist? 

I've only raced a J24 a few handfuls of times a long time ago. Driving the boat was fine. Crossing under the boom after the 4th or 5th upwind leg in SF Bay in an ebb just hurts. At the time, I though hockey pants would have been a great solution before all the new fangled sailing shorts appeared.  and beer... beer helps. Doesn't make the boat go faster, but maybe less painful.

And agreed, unless you're just plain lucky, 5k will buy a fixer upper. Don't know what class sails cost these days at all.

To the OP, 50k for a new boat... don't forget the additional $$$ for prepping the boat if you're racing.

(man, that's still a lot of SC27's with new sail inventories... just imagine the great 2 1/2 used J-27's that would buy... or a J33 or J35 for that matter, but only one of those. )


----------

